# Just picked up a 71 lemans sport convertible project.



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

I just picked this up on a trade. 1971 Pontiac Lemans Sport Convertible , 400 engine , 400 auto tranny. Previous owner loved the color yellow I guess, LOL... Paint scheme is not at all on the top of my list, but considering that my budget is low it will have to do for now. Give me some of ya'lls opinions on exterior color . Should I go with Yellow exterior or keep it black ? Yes Im gonna do away with the hood scoops...


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Ditch the stripes for sure. Yellow would be way to over powering in my book for the exterior. I would stick with black. I do kinda like the yellow in the upholstery. The dash on the other hand is a little much. Is the yellow on vinyl? If so, you could dye/paint it black. To me, the yellow would drive my eyes buggy going down the road. JMO


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah, I think you're right. All black would be the way to go. Yes the paint on the dash is on vinyl. Im gonna get me some nice chrome wheels too.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

:agree Work within your budget and figure out what the car needs to be safe and reliable. Then when the car is where you want it mechanically, deal with the interior and exterior to make it your own. Nice car.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

projectszero said:


> Yeah, I think you're right. All black would be the way to go. Yes the paint on the dash is on vinyl. Im gonna get me some nice chrome wheels too.


How big?


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

Actually the car is very sound, and reliable. It has a rebuilt 400 with less then 1000 miles , and a strong tranny. Im probably just gonna get some 15" wheels for the mean time, just something to give it some color. Those black wheels just doesn't give the car justice .


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Cool, have fun with the car. Nice engine trans combo, should be quick. Maybe go with the big n little look, 275s on the back, 225s on the front, old school.


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks ! The car is very quick, it picks up nicely. It has the slap stick also. Nice cam, 750 CFM Carbuerator. I have an 72 Oldsmobile with 50's in the rear and skinnies in the front. I may go the same direction, and put that wheel combo on the Lemans.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice project!!
Got a brother inlaw who would love that cutlass back there. :cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

projectszero said:


> Yeah, I think you're right. All black would be the way to go. Yes the paint on the dash is on vinyl. Im gonna get me some nice chrome wheels too.


Chrome wheels will definitely make the car pop. My car came with IROC aluminum rims. Swapped out with chrome for the same reasons. 

I completly agree with the others. Make changes as your budget allows while enjoying it as you go. It will keep your excitement going. Enjoy your new project!


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah, I love that Olds. It a 72 olds cutlass "S" with a 455 and 350 turbo. Its a good clean car, having problems with the battery that's why the hood is up. I just gave it to my dad as a gift, so he could have something to keep himself occupied with.


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

well, I changed the centerline wheels from the Olds to the Pontiac. Now that I gave the Olds to my dad he went and ordered some prostar wheels off of ebay, so I went ahead and switched out the wheels just to see if the aluminium would make a difference. Kinda like it, but I may go with a different style. Anyone have any suggestions on a style ?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I love the old skool Auto drags look, I have them on my 66. Cars looking good.


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks. Im really not feeling that the centerlines go well with the car... I think they look awesome on the 72 olds, but being that the pontiac is a convertible I think the wheels just don't do it . Don't get me wrong, I love the drag racing wheels, but in my opinion i think they do better on a hardtop muscle car. Well, anything looks better then the solid black steel wheels that I had on it before.


----------

